# Cute sleeping hedgehog pictures!



## r_k_chic47

Just thought I'd make a topic for posting your cutest sleepy-hedgie pictures! =D I'll start it off, these are old pictures but cute nonetheless!


----------



## r_k_chic47

EEEEEEEE just found these on my camera, I have to add them, they're just too cute!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

The first one is priceless :lol:

Here are several of Kashi 























































Sorry for the picture overload :lol: I just can't help but take so many pictures of him!


----------



## r_k_chic47

Awwwww Kashi is adorable! I love the 5th one, his little tail curled up =P I can tell Kashi is a little cuddler ^.^ love the name btw


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

r_k_chic47 said:


> Awwwww Kashi is adorable! I love the 5th one, his little tail curled up =P I can tell Kashi is a little cuddler ^.^ love the name btw


Haha yeah his tail is always slightly curled like that for some reason :lol:
Thanks  and yes, he is a cuddler


----------



## shealynn87

Love these pics! Here's one of Dora!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

All of these pics are great! Thanks for sharing them everyone!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I am so happy you guys shared these, they are too adorable. The picture where the hedgie has his leg hanging out of his cage was priceless lol


----------



## Faifai

http://twitpic.com/25pi5p Just uploaded this one earlier tonight :0 But he's not actually sleeping (just trying to), does it still count?


----------



## gml

Tumbles, our first, enjoying the cool stones on my parents' patio.


----------



## PJM

Awwwww! Such cute sleepy hedgies! Here's Cholla








And here he is under his wheel. It doesn't look comfortable at all!


----------



## Sunshiner

LOL! My favorite one of Pixel is in my signature. She was trying to go to sleep, but my Mom was taking pictures with flash, so Pixel gave her the annoyed look you see in the picture. :lol:


----------



## r_k_chic47

Sunshiner, Pixel is so tiny and cute! ^.^ Thanks for posting all the pictures, everyone, I'm loving them! Here's another I just took last night.










edit: had to resize it...the picture was just a little too big =P


----------



## Sunshiner

Thanks, I agree about her being cute. Your hedgies are too.  That picture is from when we first got her, and she has grown a lot since then, but looks the same.


----------



## shetland

Well I would like to thank everyone for all of the wonderful pictures! Rk, the little smooshed face and the footie sticking between the bars is adorable. Kashi's little tail is so cute when it curves up when relaxed. Haaaaaaaa! Dora, with her little friend all nestled in........... Faifai, that little head tucked in so tightly is so sweet. Tumbles is just precious all curled up on the stone! And Cholla and Pixie, you are both adorable at both ends!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

